# ماهو الافضل والاكثر امانا لقياس درجة الانصهار اهو الشمع ام زيت البرافين ولما؟



## كاسبر العلوم (21 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا..................................ارجو منكم اخوتي الكرام تزويدي بمعلومات عن البرافين والشمع وايها تفضل في تجارب قياس درجة الانصهار ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (26 ديسمبر 2012)

أستعمال زيت البرافين هو الأفضل في قياس درجة الأنصهار وذلك لأن درجة غليان زيت البرافين عالية وهذا المدى الواسع لدرجة الأنصهار يوفر درجة أنصهار لكثير من المواد


----------



## كاسبر العلوم (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي جزاك الله افضل الجزاء


----------

